# more quality plumbing from Fl



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What's not pictured here is that the vent stacks stop in the attic. I guess the roofer couldn't be bothered with installing flashing so he just cut the pipes off below the roof deck. Everything in here was done by the local discount handyman.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more pics


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

We did get one of the stacks.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I see that kind of crap all the time, too.
I hate discount handymen. But they wouldn't exist if there weren't so many cheapskate homeowners, who only care about getting a low price.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh come on , was the speedy really plumbed through the handle like this?

No way ....lol










oH ALSO, 

Everyone laughs at the guy that made these flex thingys . I bet he is rich 

That must be the #1 homeowner bought plumbing product, I see those everywhere


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The first thing my brother said when we walked out to the truck the first time was "Man, it smells like a fu***ng sewer in there.". Turns out he was right. They remodeled a bathroom and removed all vents. The vent you see in the attic photo is the one for the master bath. The whole system vents to their attic. All the cpvc was done with clear pvc glue. You can grab the cpvc and with a good pull and twist, the pipe comes right out of the socket. No straps on anything. I think the dishwasher supply line that was ran thru the bottles handle really adds a nice touch. Another thing not pictured is that they used 2 gas ball valves for the water heater and ran the t/p into the laundry tub. 16/2 romex ran to the Jacuzzi. Accordion fittings for the lav popups with running traps 3 feet away. Good times man.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Any chance of reporting the guys who did this work? If they left any proof of who did it (paper trail, etc.), the local building department should nail them for this kind of thing.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea, It always amazes me how these people actually get these abortions to work.....simply amazes me,.....

GREAT pictures though 



service guy said:


> Any chance of reporting the guys who did this work? If they left any proof of who did it (paper trail, etc.), the local building department should nail them for this kind of thing.


Building department,..... yea for sure, I know in my town if you get caught without a plumbing license , they will woop your arse with some nice fines and possibly criminal charges depending on the damage and how much the job was for..

But seriously anyone that left a receipt with that mess deserves a trip right to the loony bin......


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

This stuff was done a few years ago from what I gather and the current ho just purchased the home. To say he got screwed would be an understatement.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Geez, I don't see that much crap here in Oregon, I do alot of service.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

speechless..................


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That's good stuff. Did the jug of bleach come with the house? Was that specifically written in the contract of what the seller was leaving for the buyer?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I know I have been in a tight before and needed a slipjoint extension and made one by sawing the top part or a pvc tubular trap just below the threads and taking a scrap piece of tube from say, maybe a sawed off flange tailpiece and glue them with all purpose cement but that one has to take the cake. Check out the indirect drain behind the trap. :laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Unbelievable !!! And you see it ALL THE TIME !!

This is why I just have to laugh when people say ," Why do plumbers charge so much $ ,,, it can't be that hard "

Kiss My **S 

Cal


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I bet the Plumber was found on Craig's List. That running P trap is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You like that huh? I was really impressed with the 9 1/2 cpvc couplings on the shower valve glued with clear pvc glue and purple primer with cpvc stub out and riser. We just went back out to the job and found that the Jacuzzi tub waste and over flow was done with corrugated pool vacuum hose and silicone. This guy is good. What can I do with a pro like this as my competition?



Proud Plumber said:


> I bet the Plumber was found on Craig's List. That running P trap is a thing of beauty.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

jjbex said:


> That's good stuff. Did the jug of bleach come with the house? Was that specifically written in the contract of what the seller was leaving for the buyer?


It was was an extra


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Cal said:


> Unbelievable !!! And you see it ALL THE TIME !!
> 
> This is why I just have to laugh when people say ," Why do plumbers charge so much $ ,,, it can't be that hard "
> 
> ...


 

You hit the nail right on the head!! Why do plumbers cost so much, anyone can do their job? It worked that way for years, so it must be ok?

I SECOND THE "Kiss My A**"

:thumbsup:


----------

